# 

## LAEN



----------


## 23q

.

----------


## LAEN

> *      ()* 
>                    Hyundai Rotem 
>        1        Hyundai Rotem,      11 . 
>          3,         ,    -150.        .  Hyundai      1    ,          . 
>       ,        . 
>  ,

     : http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/15153/

----------


## RAMM

> 

   ?    ?

----------


## LAEN

*RAMM*,    -,         ,    .

----------


## tayatlas

..... ...... 
         ?

----------


## Kimgim

> 

   .    ...     600 . 
        .

----------


## LAEN

> 600 .

     250 .

----------


## Enter

> 250 .

     ,     - .     -  ,  -        ,   .  II-       250-350 ,    .  ,   II-   - (   6 ),  120 ,     ,     ,    ,   -  250

----------


## LAEN

50  !

----------


## Ch!p

,      .
,       .
 : "*          ,    * "   .     .

----------


## tayatlas

> : "*          ,    * "   .

              .        .      .

----------


## LAEN

: http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/12603.html

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     - .     -  ,  -        ,   .  II-       250-350 ,    .  ,   II-   - (   6 ),  120 ,     ,     ,    ,   -  250

  , !

----------


## vladd

> ,   II-   - (   6 ),  120 ,  ** , ** ,    ,   -  250

   " ":
        ? 
  :
  "   "     ,    "-"      , **  *160/*.
  ,      ,       ,   *140/*.
   : "   **  "?
     160/140     " "... 
     "  ".
    ,          . 
    :  

> !
> ( ""    )

----------


## 23q

> ,          .

     ,        .     !

----------


## y-mob

> !

        ,    .
  -  ?

----------


## vladd

> ,        .     !

   

> ,   ! ()

   

> **   ,    .

  "" -  .
   "",      , " ".
 ,  - " ". 
   ,           ** ,         ,    .
**  ** ,   (    "  ",       .    ). 
     ""   ""         ,     "  ".
     "   " ,    "" - " ".   

> -  ?

     ,    ,  ,          "".       Mercedes Sprinter,    "".
   ,      . 
  ,   ,  " "      "-",  *, *     .    ,         ,  ,   ,  '    .
**    ,    .. 
** ,         -  =         ',   " "... 
,  " "    (   ).
*250/300 /*.,     160. 
 ?   ,  " "  .
     ,      ""    ""   "",     ,   "    "    .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,        .

           .     .       ?

----------


## vladd

:    . 
    :

----------


## 23q

,     ,       (  ,     , - ,   ).    ,  ,        ,   ,   ,   .    .
*vladd* !  -  ,    . . .

----------


## Ch!p

> :    .

  ,   ,    ?
    ))
   ,      =)

----------


## vladd

> ,     ,

  ""  " ".
,     " ",    ""   - ,    .
   ,    ,         .  ,  ܺ  ....
   ""...   

> ,     , - ,

    "" ,   ,   .    " "  .   

> ,  ,        ,   ,

  . 
  " "....
"  "   ..   

> .    .

          " "   "  ".
      " ",      . 
   ,  " ".
  ,     ( "" -)    ...         .       ,      . 
  ,         " "  -  .
      " ", ""      (      ͳ),  .  ""      " "  . 
     "", ""....

----------


## LAEN

> 

       
( , , )

----------


## vladd

:
"    " (    ).

----------


## Lera

...       ,    ...(

----------


## 23q

*Lera*,

----------


## Rasta

> 

     ,        ,   .....

----------


## Lera

> ,        ,   .....

      .  -    , .

----------


## vladd

> ,        ,   .....

     ,  ϳ     .....
   ....

----------


## Merry Corpse

))
 ,    ,         .
              ))))

----------


## Rasta

> ϳ     .....

          .   .       5

----------


## vladd

....
         .... 
,          .

----------


## stryzhko

-       161\162 -  ?   Wi-FI ?       ?

----------


## LAEN

> 2-   150   . :  ,    ,      ().    -      .     .      .      .      !           (2- ),      .    -      ,   ,      23:10.  10  .    ,   , 114 /.   -    !!!

----------

!!!

----------


## wap-poltava

,  !   160/     .          .
   ""

----------


## Merry Corpse

> **,

     

> "Škoda"         .          .

  http://news.zn.ua/ECONOMICS/okazalos...sy-101315.html

----------


## LAEN

...
, ,

----------


## vladd

,   "" ....
  -   ...  "...." (,  2012).

----------


## wap-poltava

-   ,     ?      ?

----------


## vladd

,      ,    ""     (  ).

----------


## Lera

> ,  !   160/     .          .
>    ""

  ..140-160 /...    *1937*   20-16,   ,   20-16     155 /. 
 .. ,   , ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

)))   

> . 24  1938          160 /,  29             14  (4 )    170 /.

    

> , 3  1938  Mallard     202,7 /     -  . ,  Mallard    ,     ,     .       ,         . ,          , -    - (  ,     Mallard)      :  ,          .      ,    ,  Mallard,   .

----------


## LAEN

> -   ,     ?      ?

     "-"  02.04.12.
     8        .

----------


## vladd

> *1937*   20-16,   ,   20-16     155 /.

       :          

> 10  *1931*   Schienenzeppelin   *200* / (125   ),  21       -   -    *230* /.

     : http://stomaster.livejournal.com/2440825.html

----------


## Lera

> :

  , .    .

----------


## wap-poltava

> "-"  02.04.12.
>      8        .

  -   ,          ,      .
  ,        ,

----------


## vladd

> " ":
>         ?

   , "  "    (  " ",  ).
" "     . 
 ( )  ,        " ".

----------


## wap-poltava

> , "  "    (  " ",  ).
> " "     . 
>  ( )  ,        " ".

     ,    "-"   .
     .  1       155          1  403  3 ,  2  260  47 .      156 - 1   315  68 ,  2  202  50 .
 2 (,  )      2   167  87 , 1  260  46     156      10.06      11.43.     2   155      1  331  95 ,  2  215  30      21.23      00.15 
 .

----------


## Enter

> .

         (    ),    ,  ...

----------


## vladd

ֳ,        " "?
    ,    ,     "  "  .... 
    ',       Volvo,      "".....  ""...
     ( 䳿),      "" (),  ""...
  "" -  ,    .

----------


## Ihor

> ,    "-"   .
>      .  1       155          1  403  3 ,  2  260  47 .      156 - 1   315  68 ,  2  202  50 .
>  2 (,  )      2   167  87 , 1  260  46     156      10.06      11.43.     2   155      1  331  95 ,  2  215  30      21.23      00.15 
>  .

     ,

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,

     ...
                  TVG  20$,    -        (    150       2   160-200)...

----------


## RAMM

> ֳ,        " "?

   : 
   ,    600            
--,                 ( Hyundai Rotem ( ). 
            .
  .        (  )  70%  , -  .
  ,        ,        .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2012-05-21/1820.shtml

----------


## Lera

> ,        ,        .

   ... ...

----------


## RAMM

,    ,     .  !

----------


## vladd

> (  )  70%  , -  .
>   ,        ,        .

    ,   "ܺ  ".
г  ,      ,             "". ,            ,     .
  " "?

----------


## aneisha

-  .  ,   ,      . , ,         ,    .   ,      23.         . 
  "-" ( ....,   ) -  !

----------


## vladd

> "-" ( ....,   ) -  !

      ?

----------


## RAMM

,     ?

----------


## aneisha

*vladd*,  ,  ,    .     .

----------


## vladd

',   "  " ...... 
P..S.
   ,    , ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ',   "  " ......

           ,  "-"       (    )...

----------


## LAEN

,  , ,   ,     -... http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/315158/

----------


## vladd

-  " ".
  - "". 
  :       ...
 "  "   ....
,    "".....     "". 
,        ,     " ".

----------


## Sir_2006

*vladd*,     " " -   ,     . 
 ,    ,

----------


## vladd

> ,    ,

    - "".
    "  ". 
 ͳ       " "      "".
"" ....  .   .   -  "". 
   - ....   "  ,   ?"

----------


## Sir_2006

> "" ....  .   .   -  "".

          -  .   ,    , -      .
    ( ,      ),       .   .
 .   .
   ...

----------


## vladd

........ " "

----------


## erazer

.      -          .            ,        ... 
...  -    -     .

----------


## LAEN

...

----------


## 23q

(??)      ... 300  -   1.20.     .

----------


## nickeler

, ...!  

> 28 . 
> "    ,       ,      .           ", -  --,    . 
> - ,              . 
>  ,             " " ( Hyundai Rotem ( )). 
>     "" ,    " "        2012-2013 ,   27 .

    ))))  

> -  -2012,     ,                 .  ,      20%. 
>  ,    ,    .  ,  1          3  45 .       - 4  35 .

----------


## wap-poltava

,     ()  .          ,     8 ,       (   -    900             270    )... 
-   ...
                .      : -   ,      . 
-  ,       ,     ...

----------


## Lera

... 

> :    50          .

      ,       
...   ,     .

----------


## LAEN

,   .
    ,              ...   

> *    ()* 
>        Hyundai Rotem.       - 
>  , 161   ,      ,  8:26.     ,         .       ,     .         ,       .          . 
>  , 156   ,    9:04,    20 .                     ,    .     ,         , ,    Ukrainian RailRoad.  
>        :  
>   ,        ,   .        ... 
>  
>       ?         . 
>         ,     .       ,    . 
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/16406/ (  )

----------


## vladd

"  "! 
ֳ,    " "?
  "   ....  "?
 "  " " "?

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,        ,   .        ...

  ""   i,    i.  i    i...
      ,          ,            15,   5 .
             ?

----------


## wap-poltava

""163/164 -       177 IC -.   4  2 , 2  1 .
  !

----------


## wap-poltava

?
             -        -  .
    ...

----------


## LAEN

Skoda            
==================================================  =======================================  
 ""   "" http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/05/28/6965487/ 
==================================================  ======================================= 
    -      .          ... 
     -           :)

----------


## Lera

> -      .          ...

   -...   , ,   ...

----------


## froguz

.

----------


## wap-poltava

> , ,   -    1. ,        ...

  HRCS2-001     29.05     .
    -  12.40,       . 
 ,      ,         :
-  ( ) ?
-  ,    ,      ,        :
- , ,  -    ... 
  ,           (  ,       )   . 
9-398  HRCS2-001   .    -    .    9-015, 9-004, 9-398  9-523

----------


## wap-poltava

> ==================================================  =======================================  
> ==================================================  ======================================= 
>     -      .          ... 
>      -           :)

       ?
-    "-"  ,      ,      .  11         3,         111 -  126 -    ""    "-"...

----------


## LAEN

> ?

  . 
,      -      " - ".
   -       .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> HRCS2-001     29.05

----------


## crazyastronomer

> -

    ...

----------


## LAEN

*crazyastronomer*,    "" :)   

> *     Hyundai Rotem ()* 
>        2  
>  ,           .       ,             .      Hyundai Rotem       .       ,         .      ,         . 
>  YouTube ThePPSH1941            Hyundai Rotem   .    .          2 .    ,             . 
>     Hyundai Rotem  : 
>       ,  ;
>         . 
>  ,

----------


## 23q

)

----------


## vladd

볿 -....
"ϳ   "...

----------


## Merry Corpse

, , ,  .

----------


## LAEN

.    .   . 
    -      .  -  .   ,   6?  10?    . 
    ""... 
,     .        .

----------


## LAEN

> .        ,     8 .  -  2 ,     -2.        ,  .  1-5  55-60          2  (- ),     .  -   (52-56 .    ).    ,      .     ,        .         .      .   ,     ""  25 .        3  7 ,  - 3  20 .   160-       22-50.

  http://gortransport.kharkov.ua/forum...ndpost&p=68130

----------


## LAEN

,   (!)    -   .
  

> 158 -, ,    ,    )))))

     

> *  ,      *   
>   2012     . ̳ ,    ,      .     .        . 
>        .    ,      ,  . (   .)    ,      -. 
> -  ,       .     -           360 .       
>   ,      ,      ,         . 
> ,           . 
> -   볺  ,    . -     . (   .) -       .     .   ,       iPad,      . 
>      ,       ,         . 
>  ,

  http://reportazhyst.com/student-prod...otyah-hyundaj/

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## RAMM

> ,      ,      ,         . 
> ,           . 
> -   볺  ,    . -     . (   .) -       .     .   ,       iPad,      . 
>      ,       ,         . 
>  ,

  C 1 !

----------


## LAEN

> C 1 !

  +1. 
         2   ,      ))

----------


## Sir_2006

> 2   ,      ))

   ,   ,  .  5 - 10.    ,

----------


## wap-poltava

9    .
     9    -.
                2  - 230.27 ,  1  - 321.60 ,  , ,          2  - 254.54 ,  1  - 355.99 ,        .       - 278.80 ,    - 390.40 .
  ...
               2  - 230.27 ,  1  - 321.60 ,  ,         2   254.54 ,  1   355.99 ,              2  - 278.80 ,  1  - 390.40 .

----------


## 23q

?  6??
   -     20.00,  6    .    ,  ...
 ...

----------


## Lindorie

,         15.06

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,         15.06

         .          9 .   

> ?  6??
>    -     20.00,  6    .    ,  ...
>  ...

       1  2011   -  "",  ""

----------


## LAEN

...   

> Hyundai     
>       Hyundai         
> -  ,    Hyundai        .    . 
>     ,         .        .      . 
> ,    Hyundai     27 ,          . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/16508/

----------


## tayatlas

.  , ,     .    "".       ?

----------


## Lera

_      - , , !_ 
   ""  -,       ?

----------


## LAEN

> ""  -,       ?

  ,       :)

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## Sky

""     ""

----------


## tayatlas

> ""

                ?    ,       -  ,     ....

----------


## LAEN

,   , ..  ....        
   "Sloundai".    over9999

----------


## LAEN

http://www.uz.gov.ua/press_center/up..._topic/316567/

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Sky

,     . 
 ,  .     )

----------


## Enter

> ,

   ,         .    ,   ,     ,   (     ,  ,       ,    ).       ,            (,    ?).

----------


## Ch!p

,  -     40 .

----------

> ,  -     40 .

   http://tyzhden.ua/News/52563

----------


## Dima0011

.
    2   .       .    20  .     100-120,      160.
  2-     80.
  ,      .
 ,     ,       (        gprs   )
//  . 
   ,   (      135    20   )

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,   (      135    20   )

              "-"    . 
  ,  8       63/64 -(        111/112 -,        126 -      ),       .  (          )...
-            179/180 -  -,        .

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,   ,      :)

----------


## Enter

> -            179/180 -  -,        .

      " "  ""  . ,     , -     ,    ,     ...

----------


## LAEN

,     ? :) http://delo.ua/business/hyundai-iz-h...ltavoj-179494/

----------


## vladd

.
 - !

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,   ,   " " ))

----------


## wap-poltava

Hyundai       ,         ( Hyundai      -     -  ).  ,     "",

----------


## vladd

> 

    ""!   ,  .
ͳ   ,        .
--!

----------


## LAEN

*vladd*,     ,     .

----------


## vladd

"  "...
   ...

----------


## Lera

> ""!   ,  .
> ͳ   ,        .
> --!

        -     - ! 
    -     )))

----------


## vladd

ֳ  :  

> ,     "-",      *1930*-. ,         2,5 .   "-"    4,5 ...

  http://www.istpravda.com.ua/articles/2012/04/5/79829/ 
  (   ):

----------


## Scald

-    :) ³    .

----------


## vladd

- ""!
  ,   . ҳ   .

----------

http://s008.radikal.ru/i304/1206/f5/72f5283b25e5.jpg

----------


## crazyastronomer

> http://s008.radikal.ru/i304/1206/f5/72f5283b25e5.jpg

       $0,02  ,   .

----------

> $0,02  ,   .

       ( , ((

----------


## 23q

,      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ( , ((

  ???
--,    11-70,

----------


## crazyastronomer

**:     

> ???
> --,    11-70,

      7/,  , ...

----------


## vladd

> $0,02  ,   .

    ?  

> 6.02.11     ,   ,     50 bsf,     ,      .  60 BSF,       ,  **   .      ,   ,                 .  -   .     ,       ,      .   .
>       .       .   * ,  * .    ** .   ** ,    ,  ** ,       ,    .        ,       . *       .*
>      .      .)        , .   , , ,        ,    ,            .     ,         .
> * .   ,     * ,    ,   - . ** ,     20         ;).

  http://sesljr.narod.ru/reports/venesuela11.html 
   ,       ,  . http://www.ooyyo.com.ve/avtomobili/v...556FAD652252/#
    7-7,50-8,0      .

----------


## 23q

,    ,

----------


## Lera

> ,       ,

    ...     ?

----------


## RAMM

. .........         ?  , ,   $20  -   .            .

----------


## wap-poltava



----------


## Sky

.    -   -' ))        )

----------


## Condor

.  ,  ,          ,      ,    .

----------


## Sky

*Condor*,             ,  .    -, *   .
 ,

----------


## wap-poltava

> *Condor*,             ,  .    -, *   .
>  ,      http://www.kvsz.com/images/stories/e...oezd_ispit.jpg

----------


## Condor

,  ,   -      -  .        .         -            ,   .      .

----------


## 23q

*Condor*,        ?

----------


## Lera

> ,  ,   -      -  .        .

    -    ?            . 
, ,         ...   .

----------


## wap-poltava

*  ,     Hyundai*
   (, ,  ) ,    ,    10       Hyundai,   .      "2000"     . 
 "     ?   , ,         (, ),     . .       ,       13,5  .       10  ,   3,5   -         .       ", -  . 
  ,      ,      . "           , -  "".        .    - ,      , . ,      ,    40%   .     ", -   . 
   ,        1  . 1,5   -     .  ,      ,  . 
 "        .     Hyundai   31  .     20  .                    ", -  . 
  ,    ,     (1-  2-,    Hyundai),  -  . 
   ,      ,    220 /.          ,      - - ( 40 ).  ,     . 
     ,          ,       ( -        ),     . http://cfts.org.ua/news/45370

----------


## RAMM

> 

      ...

----------


## 23q

*RAMM*, !

----------


## Ch!p

,  RAMM .
 ",    "",    ?
 ",         ? 
 , ,  ...

----------


## RAMM

> RAMM, !

  *23q*,      ,     ,      .   

> RAMM, !

     ,                    ,        - .

----------


## Sky

,      .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> "        .     Hyundai   31  .     20  .

  ..

----------


## wap-poltava

,           .    20%   +     ,      ( 30%),         .           (        ),             .
-    ,  ,   ,          .

----------

> *  ,     Hyundai*
>    (, ,  ) ,    ,    10       Hyundai,   .      "2000"     . 
>  "     ?   , ,         (, ),     . .       ,       13,5  .       10  ,   3,5   -         .       ", -  . 
>   ,      ,      . "           , -  "".        .    - ,      , . ,      ,    40%   .     ", -   . 
>    ,        1  . 1,5   -     .  ,      ,  . 
>  "        .     Hyundai   31  .     20  .                    ", -  . 
>   ,    ,     (1-  2-,    Hyundai),  -  . 
>    ,      ,    220 /.          ,      - - ( 40 ).  ,     . 
>      ,          ,       ( -        ),     . http://cfts.org.ua/news/45370

     .
   

> . .........         ?  , ,   $20  -   .            .

    ))

----------


## nickeler

**,    ³,      ,   ,  ,   -,    ,      .   ,  . -...  ,     ,      -.    ....

----------


## Lera

> .

   .         (       )     .

----------

> .         (       )     .

     ,    ,    (     ..  .. )      .
                ,          2  . .
    : .    ,    " 2   " .

----------


## RAMM

> ))

    .  .    -   .

----------


## wap-poltava

> .

  -   ?     2012      60 (  ) ,(     ),         ...   

> ,    ,    (     ..  .. )      .
>                 ,          2  . .
>     : .    ,    " 2   " .

  -     :  

> *    Hyundai * 
>        Hyundai.      -      ,     .
>    ,     Hyundai      .
>          ,     ,  . http://dn.vgorode.ua/news/121424/

----------


## Lera

> ,          2  . .

   ...   , ,  ...(   

> ,

  ...      )))

----------


## LAEN

2 ... http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/hyundai-zi-lv...-poyizdiv.html

----------


## Enter

> 2 ...

     ?  ""   :     40

----------


## LAEN

> ?

      . 
 ...

----------


## Lera

...          ""

----------


## LAEN

http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/polomka-super...hovschini.html

----------


## Merry Corpse

- ....

----------


## wap-poltava

> - ....

        "  "   2012  ,      ...

----------


## 23q

:  
:   

> .     .      .  .
>      .
> G -   .   -   300 \,  .   .
> D  Z -   .     ,     .        , , ,  -    .    G  - ( 1500 , 4   )   50 .
> T  K -  .   ,  ,   .       .
>  .  .   - .
>    .  -  .      *120-130 \*  - .   2  (*   100  .   .   .   .*      (      ) -  .
>   ,        .    -   .    - qunar.com  .

  :

----------


## wap-poltava

> : 
>      120-130 \  - .   2  (  100  
>    G  - ( 1500 , 4   )   50 .

        ""    "   ",      .    ,  ...  * ,    "" *  
--    ,                . 
 "        ,       "".  400  Hyundai  8 ,    80,      .      ,   Hyundai  ", -       . 
 "           Hyundai,      ", -  . 
   ,     "-"    350 ,    80 ,      440 . ",    (   .)    ,      ,      ,   ,    -     .      ,  .    ", -  -.  http://podrobnosti.ua/power/2012/06/25/843756.html

----------


## 23q

> 

  !

----------


## RAMM

,    ? 
" ,           .
" ,     ,        ,     ", -  ."  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/06/25/6967456/

----------


## vladd

: 
    ,       ** !
˳,   -    ,    !

----------


## wap-poltava

-...
*        - 16 000* ,     , :
54     126   350    12    = 5435012= *226 800     126  12     -    *  
      63. 36      440   14    = *221 760     63  14     -     * ?

----------


## vladd

,     " " ,   "  "  ,       ,    .
ֳ,       ?

----------


## crazyastronomer

-.   228 ,   220 .  .   

> 

       ?

----------


## Dima0011

> -.   228 ,   220 .  .

      180
   

> ?

----------


## LAEN

. 2  .50 ., 237 .
 -   2-  - 100%.

----------


## LAEN

. http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/na-donechchin...g-hyundai.html    

> 22:45    -      151        .
>  ,

     

> '  ,             .

     .      50    -?   ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> . http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/na-donechchin...g-hyundai.html    
>    
>    .      50    -?   ...

      .   ,     ,          ,        ... 
        (     ,             )...

----------


## wap-poltava

> , 12 ,   Hyundai  -   .          23:35, ,     ,       4:50 13 . 
>   , ,            ,        . 
>          ,     . 
>  -           , ,     Hyundai       .  http://www.ugorod.dn.ua/news/2012-07-13-14529.html

        " ".
:  

> 12/07/2012 21-26
> ϳ     
>   153 Hyndai 005   ()     328      + 0.42 .    .    328     326   5   21  26       22  20 . ³    22  55.    3  49 .
>    :
> . 36 + 1 20 
> . 182 + 0.56 
> . 20 + 0.37 
> . 285 + 0.52

----------


## LAEN

> Hyundai 
>   Hyundai     ( 154) -         
>    12  13    Hyundai    ( 154) -        .        4:50 ,    Hyundai   23:35.        .   ,         .   ,    .        :       ,      .   ,   ,   . 
>        ,     .     :     250 .,    150 .    ,     , , ,  ,      . 
>     ,   Hyundai    - . 
>  ,  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/17245/

----------


## wap-poltava

http://www.facenews.ua/news/2012/78694/
              180 "" -,              

> !     ,    .       ,      - .    ,            5 ! http://www.facenews.ua/news/2012/78638/

----------


## LAEN

5    , ...

----------

> ,     , , ,  ,      .

  
    "   "  ,   ?

----------


## Lera

> ,

     ,     "   "  )))))))))))

----------


## vladd

:
 - .
  "",   (   " ") - . 
P.S.
 ,          (   ),    "  ,   쳺  ".

----------


## Lera

> 

     ... - ,  .

----------


## Sky

> !!! 
>        ""  Hyundai  -.
>  !!!      !!! 
>    ,   ,           (    (),   ).
>       .      .          -.     ,    ..      .         - .       (   ,     ).
>     23-  , , ,     ,  ,      ,     ..
>          ,       . 
>      (-  ).
>   ,     4  (12  ,   7)   .    (..          !)     380      500   .....
> ,   !!!

  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## wap-poltava

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

      286 -  -      .  ""  

> 12          .      15%.  20      -,    ,  !     ,     .          ,        .       .          . - -   ,        .      ?

  http://vppz.org.ua/guestbook.php

----------


## LAEN

> 

   ,   ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,   ...

     .,       1 -1    ...

----------


## wap-poltava

* -*  
  ,         .   .      -.
      1972.         ,     249/.  
 -   ,      22         -40,     1970 .  
   ,     .         .         (  ),      .    28 .   59,4  (    7,2 ). 
      250 /.    
           . 
            -40,   ,         .            ().    http://retro.dndz.ru/2011/08/26/skor...-laboratoriya/

----------


## LAEN

,   4 ,   ,      /,    ,      :)

----------


## nickeler



----------


## LAEN

4         .
     ...

----------


## Lera



----------


## Ch!p

,     ?

----------


## LAEN

> ,     ?

         10 ,  6    ,   4 - .

----------


## Dima0011

> 4         .
>      ...

  . -

----------


## LAEN

*Dima0011*,       ...

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> . -

       =  ...     ,      ...

----------


## Dima0011

> =  ...

   http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetabl...88%D1%83%D0%BA http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetabl...88%D1%83%D0%BA   

> 

   

> ,      ...

  
     -

----------


## LAEN

> http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetabl...88%D1%83%D0%BA http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetabl...88%D1%83%D0%BA

   .     ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetabl...88%D1%83%D0%BA http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetabl...88%D1%83%D0%BA 
> 
>      -

     6658 -    12.25   10,     14.49,    6175 -  15.17     10 ,    19 .  20  ( ,  - )   7     -,   80 ?,     200-300  3,2 .  ?

----------


## Dima0011

> 6658 -    12.25   10,     14.49,    6175 -  15.17     10 ,    19 .  20  ( ,  - )   7     -,   80 ?,     200-300  3,2 .  ?

   ,  ,   
1.  7   20    
2.  3-4   70 
3.     3    200 
  -   
  -  ,    
  - ,    
 -

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,  ,   
> 1.  7   20    
> 2.  3-4   70 
> 3.     3    200 
>   -   
>   -  ,    
>   - ,    
>  -

      ,     -    +  , -     ,  ,   .
      ,     "",          ???

----------


## Lera

> 3.     3    200

      7   200 .

----------


## Dima0011

> 7   200 .

   ,      ,  2-     
  ,      %    ,

----------


## Lera

5     ""  ,            30,       15.

----------


## wap-poltava



----------


## LAEN

г       16-   http://tsn.ua/video/video-novini/na-...s=51545&type=0

----------


## Enter

> г       16-

      ,      " "  .   :  
1.  ,          ,      .        ,   ",  ".
2. ,    ,  ,    ,  ,  ,    , - .

----------


## vladd

> 1.  ,          ,      .        ,   ",  ".

      ""   ?
 ""  "   "? 
        ""....
  " "...
    "" -  ,     ....ͳ    . "  !" 
   , .   ,  ....       !
    - ,   "      "...    .

----------


## Enter

> , .   ,  ....       !

   ,      ,    30   ,   ,      ;)

----------


## wap-poltava

() (, , )  ,      

> -  -  -  -     * -  -  -  -* .      . http://zdsim.com/forum/lofiversion/i...t3963-350.html

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,  -   :)

----------


## vladd

!

----------


## wap-poltava

60-      . 
      ?  http://history-foto.livejournal.com/149800.html

----------


## Enter

31  2012
     Hyundai Rotem,   152    - ,    .
      .
  ,         11.00.  40-50           .       -   .
    ,       ,       .
  ,    .
   (,  ,      ),      .
  13:00       ,   .
    152      16-17 ,         13:10. obkom

----------


## Victorious

,             - (,  ,        - , -  ..).
  : 

> -    ,          06.15,       ,         06.32,        .
>   , ,    ,       . 
>   ²    -,         .  ,     ̳   ,      .       ,    ,    .

   (  1-       ..)  :  

> "+"   -    .

  .    ,   : 
156 +	ȯ- ʲ-	
³ , 01.08.2012
 , 01.08.2012
06:15 10:43	4:28	1 138 2 174
164 + 	ȯ- ʲ-	
³ , 01.08.2012
 , 01.08.2012	
18:15 22:50	4:35	1 135 2 118
064 ȯ-
ʲ-	
³ , 01.08.2012
 , 02.08.2012
22:25 07:47	9:22	29 2 *      .*      - ,  .  

> 

   .  

> ,   ...        ,   ""

    .   500-700-900 ...         ,  -.
,     ,      ,   -   "" .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,   ...        ,   ""

        .
- 1460 , - 1100 , - 1500    -.      20   (       95 /)...

----------


## vladd

> - 1460

  *900*. 
" ?" ()

----------

*vladd*,    .      ***** (, ),      ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> *900*. 
> " ?" ()

     ,       ,   -    :

----------


## vladd

!

----------


## wap-poltava



----------


## vladd

-....-....Mercedes-  !
   ,    ... 
   ,  !
  !

----------


## wap-poltava

**  
           .       37          .     ,       .        - .  
 
- , ,  ?
 -    .
 -    ?
 -     .
                 -    .        .   . ,    ,    ,  -     ,     ,   ,  -  .       . 
             . 
  , -    .      ,      .
 -  !   -.     :    ,    , ,  ,   .          .  ,   , ,   ,     .    9    250 .         .  
  , , ,  .  ,   ,     ,     . ! 
       .        ,   -  ,  -        ,   .       ,      .  
.  ,  , ?   .   .    .      : 90, 120, 132, 137, 141!       ,    .       . 
     ,      .         .      (  -   ),  -  ,    . 
-  ! ,  , -   ,        ,    . 
 
   .         .             ,  .       ,     ,    . 
               .
 -  , -   , -    ,         .        .   (  ) ,      .     ,  ,  , ,   .    ,        . 
          ,      .
 -     ?
 -       .
 -   ?
 -    .  . 
      .      ,    .   ,  ,       ,   .  ,   ,      . 
      .    , ,          .  ,   ,    . http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?option...id=105&lang=ru

----------

> .

    - !!! ,     ...

----------


## vladd

> **,     ...

       ""  ,    ':  

> ,  - ܺ !

----------


## wap-poltava

> - !!! ,     ...

      ( - ),      .                 ,   ...

----------


## Lera

> -

    ?        ?
,     -  ...

----------


## LAEN

*Lera*,    -   .    :

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## Lera

> Lera,    -   .    :

     ,  .  ,     " "...,     ...,      ,      ?
   ..

----------

> ?

    ..,     , ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,  .  ,     " "...,     ...,      ,      ?
>    ..

  -   .          ,           (  ),           .        ""      .
       (     ,              ,                        ).
   ,    .   -  -         . 
   ,  -   20 (     ),       (    ),     (            ,     )                 -,      . 
  ""  ,    ,   ...
  ,                  http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?option...id=288&lang=ru
..  ...

----------


## Nickolas

: , .. ,      . 
     ,     , ..        50 ., ,    . 
       .             .    .        . 
   300 .. -    ,           .
    .. ,    ,      20 . 
  , ,  ,          (    ,      ).
 ,       (300 ..), .  (300 ..),  (300 ..),  (160 ..),  (400 ..)

----------

> 

     (    )    ""  
-    ""

----------


## Nickolas

> (    )    ""  
> -    ""

  ,      . 25   . 
      ,   . 
       -  ,   , 
 , , ,  ..    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     ,

       ?       . ))  

> 50 ., ,    .

        80  .  

> .             .

  ,     ,    .   ,         ?  

> .

     ,         ))

----------


## vladd

> ,   .

     '   .....
     ,     ,   .

----------


## Nickolas

> ?       . )) 
>       80  .

      ,     .
   .     .      80 ,   . 
     -   .    

> ,     ,    .   ,         ?

   "  "        50 .  
Hyundai      .     ,     .   

> ,         ))

     300..  /   . 
               . 
         150USD+,    2 .
     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

   .     300 ,  200-250-         5   10     

> -   . ,   .

   )))
,        ?   ?    

> 

  ,  ,

----------


## wap-poltava

> : , .. ,      . 
>      ,     , ..        50 ., ,    . 
>        .             .    .        . 
>    300 .. -    ,           .
>     .. ,    ,      20 . 
>   , ,  ,          (    ,      ).
>  ,       (300 ..), .  (300 ..),  (300 ..),  (160 ..),  (400 ..)

  -     ,     "  "   ""...
-  ,   (    (            )       2 ),  ,  .(       ,          ""  ""...
-      ,  4          ?
- i,    i     ?

----------


## Nickolas

> '   .....
>      ,     ,   .

        .    4   ,      . 
 -    . 
    /   - ,       300$      - ,   . 
  . ,      .      ,    . 
        ,    . 
         -     .
        -  .  
,    :      "" .  "" ,   . 
      , -,     .   

> .     300 ,  200-250-         5   10  
>  )))
> ,        ?   ?

         ,  .
 :      50 ,     , ..     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> :      50 ,     , ..     .

  !
   : 
  50  -  100 .  - 5 .
  350  -  10 .  - 3,5 .
 ?    -  "" (  )
 -  .   .  -

----------


## Merry Corpse

> , -,     .

   ,    ! )))  

> ""

           !  

> :      50 ,     , ..     .

    ,           ???   

> "  "        50 . 
> Hyundai      .     ,     .

      ,  ,    ,    2010  .
  , ,    .

----------


## Dima0011

> !
>    : 
>   50  -  100 .  - 5 .
>   350  -  10 .  - 3,5 .
>  ?    -  "" (  )
>  -  .   .  -

     .
-    ( )
-  ( 3    ,     ,   )
-    /  
 ,        -   ,    .   

> ,           ???

      90% ,    ,     /,      ,     . 
  ,      ,          ?
 -

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 90% ,    ,     /,      ,     .

   .    

> ,      ,          ?

                ? ))

----------


## s27501

, , ?     ?

----------


## wap-poltava

> .
> -    ( )
> -  ( 3    ,     ,   )
> -    /  
>  ,        -   ,    .

     ,           ()           ...
-    , ()  ""      ,             ... 
-         ,                        ,   ...

----------


## vladd

> .    4  ** ,      .

   ? 
   " "?

----------


## Dima0011

> , , ?

  
 -   ?       
 -       

> ?

----------


## s27501

> -   ?       
>  -

        .  -  ,       ????? ?   .     -  . ,    .

----------


## Nickolas

> ,           ()           ...
> -    , ()  ""      ,             ... 
> -         ,                        ,   ...

       ? ,        .
 ,    ,   .        .
            "",   "".      ,      - ,     .       .      .
      5 ,      ,    ,    :  ,       .   

> -   ?       
>  -

       .      .    .      ,     .   

> ? 
>    " "?

    9'000 .  ,    .

----------


## Dima0011

> .  -  ,       ????? ?   .     -  . ,    .

      ?
 ,  ?

----------


## Nickolas

> 90% ,    ,     /,      ,     .

       ,    .             .   

> ,      ,          ?
>  -

      ,    ,     . 
 /// /UK    .   :    ,  ,  .       ,   , ,  , ..  :  .

----------


## Dima0011

> .

  -   .   1-    .      .
   -   ,

----------


## Nickolas

> -   .   1-    .      .
>    -   ,

          ,     .     :       "   ( )".
    .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,    ,     . 
>  /// /UK    .   :    ,  ,  .       ,   , ,  , ..  :  .

          (     ).
 %              .             ?        ,

----------


## s27501

> ?
>  ,  ?

   .   ?     ,    ,         .      .     .     .        -  
  ,      - .

----------


## Nickolas

> (     ). 
>  %              .             ?        ,

        .         ,       . 
   .      . ..    ,   .
 ,       .        ,    -  -  ,    .

----------


## Dima0011

> .   ?     ,    ,         .      .     .     .        -  
>   ,      - .

      .     ,       .   ,   .   

> .         ,       . 
>    .      . ..    ,   .
>  ,       .        ,    -  -  ,    .

     . 7%   25  -      .       (50%    ).
    -   "   ".       .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 

     ,      현대 (   ' )     .

----------


## s27501

> .     ,       .   ,   .

     ?????  ????????     ?????      1,5-2

----------


## Nickolas

,    :     36  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .    .

       .   

> -      ,       .      ,     , -  ..  ,    -   .

   ? ))  *Nickolas*,       ,      ,    .      ,        ,       100 .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Ch!p

(,   ,     ): 
  .   ,     .
   -   ,      ,  ,        . 
,    . 
     . -       ,     ,         ...

----------


## Enter

:      
   ,    -         .      -      ,       .      ,     , -  ..  ,    -   .
  : http://www.unian.net/news/520563-aza...-ne-budem.html

----------


## Ch!p

,

----------

> ""      .

    ???-   !!!  .       ,     ,     15 1   

> : , .. ,      .

   -  ,,,,,   , ,  , ,....

----------


## Dima0011

**:     

> ?????  ????????     ?????      1,5-2

   1,5 - 2 . .?
 ,     -  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

? -     .           ?

----------


## LAEN

> ** 
>  
>           . 
>    ,                    ,    161       ,    . 
>            1965 .. ,  ,   ,  ,      , , ,   .      .      ,    . 
>       . ,         ,      . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/17857/

----------


## 23q

. ??

----------


## s27501

........

----------

> ? -     .

        .  50      ,    .

----------

""             --   - )

----------


## Dima0011

**:     

> . ??

  ? ? 
  ?

----------


## 23q

*Dima0011*,  6   ,  ?   ??

----------


## wap-poltava

> ???-   !!!  .       ,     ,     15 1  
>  -  ,,,,,   , ,  , ,....

    ,     (       ),           ? 
 ,    ? 
         ""     ,    ? 
-       ""           ?
  ,        "" ,     ...

----------


## Dima0011

**:     

> *Dima0011*,  6   ,  ?

  ,  .       . 
  . 
s27501       1,5-2 ,          .
  ,      3      .      / ,    ,

----------


## wap-poltava

*     19 * 
,            ,       ,   6  19  .
     IA ZIK    ³. 
   ,      261 . ϳ ,          ,      ,       91 .    169 .           6  19 !  ,          2 .       ,  . 
     ,        .    38   , ,    6  19 . ҳ     ,   ,  ,      .        ,      ,     91   169 ,      261 . ,    100 .      ,     ,    в,   ,    ³.  ,         .  
       . ,       2   ,    ,    .   . ,           ,   .      璺.          . 
  ,     91 ,    ,   .      ,    ³.  
  , ³ ,   IA ZIK    .      ,   136 ,      .   ,          ,     91 ,   .     19  . 
 ,          ,  .   IA ZIK 5     . 
   ,        ,    ,  ,     7- ,    . 
 ϳ            .   ,         15-16 ,   3-4     ,   . . ³ ,      ,       . http://zik.ua/ua/news/2012/09/05/367082

----------

> ,     (       )

              ..     .   

> ?

      .
      -  ,   - -,, ...   

> ,    ? 
>          ""     ,    ? 
> -       ""           ?

   ?-   ...     - 1800   5000    !  

> ""

    ???????????

----------


## wap-poltava

> ..     .
>     .
>       -  ,   - -,, ...

  -      "  ?
1.     ?(    ,      ?,        ,   ,            ?)
2.   ,    .       (          ,    ),        .   -,      ?                (    )?  

> ?-   ...     - 1800   5000    !

      ,     ,   ...

----------

!
1.  -         . ,  2-     " ".
2.       " ".

----------


## wap-poltava

(    )      9 ,      (       ,  9-001 ?        ?)
 ,      22  :

----------

> (    )

    ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

. 
 ("")  - 1:36,  150.
-82 (177 " ")    1:47,  15. *в 10 ǲ,*   .  .

----------


## Ch!p

!   ,  ,  -82  4,5 .

----------


## s27501

> . 
>  ("")  - 1:36,  150.
> -82 (177 " ")    1:47,  15. *в 10 ǲ,*   .  .

    15  ,  45,    10,   3   ,     .

----------


## wap-poltava

"i"  *     767,1        2014* 
       767,1.       .         839  10  2012 . 
 ,   2       (   -  )      ()       160-250 /.      "  ".    - 2012 - 2014 .,  - 767,1  . 
      ,     ,       ,   ;  ,      ,    , ,      .  http://www.rbc.ua/rus/newsline/show/...11092012131300

----------


## Ch!p

,  ,      ,        .
 ,      ))

----------


## vladd

,  "" ()! 
 !
 ܺ ,    ܺ  ܺ !

----------


## LAEN

> 12  2012 , 13:33
>  
> 11            --. 
>   ,             ,     ,   , -    ,   ,    볺   ,         . 
>         ϒ-  ,              . 
> ,     볿,   , , -        :  16,4  볿,    7,5  볿, -  6,6. --   91,8  볿. 
>   `-, , , ĳ,  13       .    11      , , , -, ,   ,             ,    . 
>     137,3       ,      8   볿, 54    ,  90      . 
>         - , ĳ - ,   ĳ  . 
> ...

  http://www.mtu.gov.ua/uk/news/29449.html 
       .   ?

----------


## wap-poltava

,        ,          ""      ---...
 - -   ,     ? 
82-077         126 -  
  ?  
 i i  i  i  
i

----------


## LAEN

150-001 -       " - "

----------

> i

     .   .. -...   

> 150-001 -       " - "

   ,   - 
   955  -

----------


## Gray

> ...
> i  http://trainpix.org/photo/00/39/28/39289.jpg

              .

----------


## LAEN

> 955  -

     3   .  ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> .   .. -...  
>  ,   - 
>    955  -

      ,  1,  82.         ,    ""      1("", ""  ,    ,  ?)

----------

> ""

  ,   ...

----------


## admin

Huyndai... WiFi       10-20 ,   . ,  ,     .

----------


## fabulist

> ,  ,     .

      ? ))    .
p.s.  .

----------


## Sky

> ... .

----------

Hyundai,    ,
     ,
   ,   ,
  ,   
     ,
   -   ,
  ,
 ,  ,   
-   ,
   ,
  ,  ,
 
   ,
    ,
   - ,
  -,  ......(( 
-  
 !           !          -   , , ,  ! 
-,             .   .          (   ),      ,     . ,  ,      ,    ,     !            .  ,   ,      ,         .  ,   ,     ,     -     . ,     , :   . ,          .    . 
        , -     .  ,     ,      .       ,       .         . , , :       ,    ,   ?  ,            . 
   .      ,     .     2012          ,       ,           ,       ,       ,           .            .             . 
      .   ,      ,     .         ,        ,       . 
 ,   ,             .    ǻ.

----------


## wap-poltava

""  .
-               ,         ...
-         ?(       )?

----------

. 
 ,   *13* ,            ,              ,   06.01 -           ...   . 
    08.00 ,    , ,     161    ...  ,    ,      . 
    ,   ,     - "i "    - ,  ,    .
           ,     ,  -...
         ( ,         ),         . ..      .
    ,    11.15,      ,         .   ,      .         /,    ,       ,   4,  15.05.
                    .         .
 ,     ,    ""     . ,    ,         , ...  ,   ,   ,    39     . 
 , ,     ...    : 
-   .
-       ?..
-      ,       .
.  ,     ,       ,           28!!!   28 -  , 280  ?...
,      39 (      ).
  -.
. .  . 
       ,    (   ),    .
   ,   ,    ,           ,    .      .
  ,        ,  .              99 . 
    , .
   5    ,      .  ,      .     , ,   .   ,   -    ,     ,   :" ..." !!!
..   .     ,    . 
,  -   ... 
       .   .
    ,      .

----------


## Lera

> ,            .

     :     ....   .   

> , .
>   5

  , 
    .

----------


## RAMM

> , .
>   5    ,

  ,   .  ?

----------


## Enter

> ,   .  ?

      ""? 
   ,        ,               .

----------

> 99 .

        ?   140 ?

----------


## LAEN

:)
       ,    -  3

----------

**:     

> :)
>        ,    -  3

  ,        ,      
  ,  **      ?

----------


## LAEN

**, ,  ) 
     .

----------

> -         ?(       )?

  :         - 2,4,6  ..-  .    1,3,5,  .-  .
   , ,     ,  ...   

> 

   ,,  .    , . , " "   ...,...

----------

> ,   .  ?

    ?
 - .
 ?   ,   ,    . 
      .
  -      .      .
   ...  

> ?   140 ?

             159. 
 ,     .    . ,        .  

> ,,  .    , . , " "   ...,...

       :
"...     ,         .   ,      .         /, ** ,       ,   4..."
   . ,  .   ,  .
   ,     ?  ,    . 
   (     )     .  

> :)
>        ,    -  3

  ,  ...
    13.24
 ,    ,  ,   ,   .        .
    11.30,    15.05 .

----------

> ,

      ...  

> ,

    - ,http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?option...id=349&lang=ru  http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?option...mid=62&lang=ru

----------


## LAEN

**,   :) http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1320/

----------


## wap-poltava

> :         - 2,4,6  ..-  .    1,3,5,  .-  .
>    , ,     ,  ...  
>  ,,  .    , . , " "   ...,...

  -      ,    ,   ...
   !

----------

> !

   . -...

----------


## LAEN



----------


## vladd

.....,  !

----------


## wap-poltava

63 "i".        - 9-12     ,          .
  ,       "i"   (       ,           -   70       ),   ,  150         , ? -          ?
            ,     82       1 , ,        ?

----------

.     ,   .

----------

14/1343  19.10.12.   ""   -   9.11  12.11.12.   , .. .63/64: 
.63    9,10,11.1012.  22-20, 22-58/23-00,  00-55/1-18, 2-35/2-37, 3-29/3-31, 4-13/4-16, . 6-26. 
.64    9,10,11.10.12.  22/25, 00-09/00-11, 00-52/0054, 1-47/1-55,  3-11/3-31, 5-45/5-47, .6-20   

> (       ,

     - ...

----------


## LAEN

...   

> Hyundai          
>  Hyundai,      ,     .     ,               .
> -AAA+ 
>        Facebook   ,  . 
>  Hyindai        .   ,    ,         , 31 . 
>    ̲,        6:15.        10:43. 
>    9:40,  ,    ,   ,     . 
>    ,            . 
>     Hyundai ,      ,     ,         . 
> ...

  http://zik.ua/ua/news/2012/10/31/376748

----------

, -  ...   

> ,

      -    - - ...

----------


## wap-poltava

-              (        ,    ),    ...

----------

> ...

  ...  "-..."

----------


## Sky

...   -   .

----------


## Lera

> -..

  ...      

> ,

   ,        ? ))

----------


## LAEN

-   .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ...  "-..."

  ,   : 9-001    ?
-    ?
-       3 9       ()?

----------

...

----------

-8/468  30.10.12.   ... 105  1.11.12.      "+":
.149 -   30.11.12.
 23.12
 23-58/23-59
 0-15/0-16
 0-25/0-26
  2-50/2-52
  5-56 
.150 -    30.11.12. 
  23-38
  2-43/2-51
 5-14/5,15
 5-24/5-25
  5-41/5-42
 6-27

----------


## s27501

,          23.00  5.00.            .

----------


## vladd

,  "  500 " ( ) -     ( ) ?
    30   ?
    ?

----------


## s27501

> ,  "  500 " ( ) -     ( ) ?
>     30   ?
>     ?

     ,     500,  250   ,          - (.    0.10), - (.    1.00)        4,44  5,28 -     40-45 .,          ?

----------


## Dima0011

> ,     500,  250   ,          - (.    0.10), - (.    1.00)        4,44  5,28 -     40-45 .,          ?

----------


## s27501

> 

        (. 00-01),   (. 00-31),   (. 23-35).        40 ,       30.    .   -    ,     .     .      ?    ,      .         ?-   .      -       .   23.00  5.00  .          .       22.00  _  .

----------


## Dima0011

> ?.

   .  , ,  ,   ,   .      ?

----------


## s27501

> .  , ,  ,   ,   .      ?

     ,      . -   23.30  5.00,           , ,  .         5 ,     25.

----------


## Dima0011

> ,      . -   23.30  5.00,           , ,  .         5 ,     25.

      .    .     . 
  ?
    ?
   ,    ,     .
   ,   ,    ,

----------


## vladd

> (. 00-01),   (. 00-31),   (. 23-35).        40 ,       30.    .

  , "..... !"
   ,  ""      :  

> "*s27501- * ".

      ( "-"     - ).   (  )     ""  ""  ϳ   23-  5- . 
""   ,       ,  "-".   ,       1,00  1,50.
,    "  "  "- ",    2,00. 
 - !    " ".
   ,    .....,  !

----------


## s27501

1,00  1,50     2011  ,   1,5  ..... ,    .  1,25  1,75  .   ,     .   23.00  5.00        1-2  ,      . , .   ,    .   -         -   60%.      .    ,        .      .  23.00  5.00   .    23.00  6.00      (.  ).   ?   

> .    .     . 
>   ?
>     ?
>    ,    ,     .
>    ,   ,    ,

     -  ?      5,28,   4,44,  3,13.     .  -       19 ....       5,28  .       - 9,75 . .  2,22         6,40  .     .   2.22          .    19   -    .   -     ? 
     .  -   ,   ,   .         -       .   ,   .         .             30

----------


## pokemon

*s27501*,    ,         , ,   ,   ...    ..

----------


## vladd

> 1,25  1,75  .   ,     .   23.00  5.00        1-2  ,      . , .

     ? 
   .    " " ,   .
 ,     .   ""   "  " .    

> -   ,   ,   .

  ,  "",   "".    " ܺܺ".
 ,   ""   (   " ").   ....    ""....,     (   ).       -  " ܺܺ". 
..., : 
            .   " "   ,     . ³      ,     ,   " ܺܺ".
       10-,         (  " "       ).

----------


## Sir_2006

> -  ?      5,28,   4,44,  3,13.     .  -       19 ....       5,28  .       - 9,75 . .  2,22         6,40  .     .   2.22          .    19   -    .   -     ?

      ,    ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,    ...

     ,

----------


## vladd

"" (    ).  -    .
    " -",      :  

> 8:00-17:00  .
>  - "",  "  ܺܺ".
>  - ""
>  - ""

    "  17-, "   ܺ"  ,       . 
,   ""       8   .
,  ,  " "??? 
³:
"*  ܺ ?*"

----------

,  ,,

----------


## Lera

> "  17-, "   ܺ"  ,       . 
> ,   ""       8   .

   ,     24     ,   . 
     8  17,     .
    ,       . 
    ,    " "    2/3 ,     .   

> -   ,   ,

  ..     .      ?
       ..

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,  ,,

        (,  ,    ,    ,       )  111/112 ,           ""     -             - ...

----------


## vladd

> ,     24     ,   .

      ,  "  " -   " ",        "  "    (  8-  17-).  
,        " /"  " ".
   ,     ,    "  ".   

> **

  ̳        :
**
**
** 
  , ""...
= =  

> 8  17,     .

   - . ,  .   

> ,       .

    ,   / .   

> ,    " "    2/3 ,     .

     "    ()".
,   . 
,        ,       ,  .

----------

> (,  ,    ,    ,       )  111/112 ,           ""     -             - ...

     ,

----------


## LAEN



----------


## 23q

?    ,    ,  .

----------


## LAEN

> 

  ,    :)

----------


## vladd

Skoda     !

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,    :)

   -  , 8  (     ,     ""),   7     ...

----------

> 7     ...

    -  -8

----------


## RAMM

> Skoda     !

      ,    .

----------


## LAEN

> -  -8

     "" : http://dp.vgorode.ua/news/149449/

----------

> "" : http://dp.vgorode.ua/news/149449/

       ?

----------


## nickeler

. ‎=)))   -:   

> " ,    .
>     ,   ( "") - " 9- ".          3-   ..  ,  30- ,   ,  15- ,   ,     ,  ,     9- ,     -  6-!        !    -  ,      ,      (    ! ).
> ,   ,   3-    ,      .    -     ,   ...     ,   5-     6-,   ,  9-! !  -  6-1, 7-, 8-.  9-,    ""  "" -   ,     . 
>   3-        .,      "".   9-,   ,  -.,  "": "    5- !" 
>    ,   .,   ,     ! "

----------


## FLY_INTER

> -:

        ,    )))

----------


## LAEN

*nickeler*, ,    6-  .    :)

----------


## RAMM

""  :  ** 
  Hyundai  +,     -,       .   ,       .
    ,     .     Hyundai   .
            .    .       .    ,  ,  ,     .   ,    ,   .        ?      .
                .      .
   ,       .  Hyundai   ,      .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2012-12-13/0835.shtml

----------

.    ,     -   ?

----------


## LAEN

. 
   (!)  -10   ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...

   ....  *ϳ    2 Hyundai.   4*  
      Hyundai "+",     -  -.
 152,      16:30,  23:10      2:50 , 13 .
  donbass.ua ,  ,   .      ,   "  '  "".
ϳ   (  )     ""     50   . 
   154,      .
     ,  16:50.        "+" . ³      .  ,    .
     ""   ,          .  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/12/13/6979677/

----------


## vladd

> .    ,     -   ?

       "** ".
(  " ").

----------


## wap-poltava

-   ,  9-  ""     ( ),  10    -2012,    .
-   ,   , . (    )

----------


## LAEN

-     ,  . 
UPD:   

> **  
>                   +  150    . 
>   00:50      .  4:40        .   ,    .      ,         ϳ   . 
> ,   167     4 . 
> ,  5           .      3- . 
>  ,

  upd2:
 :   

> .
>  ,      ,   .     .       .   ..   .    .  -     .   (    ).   .     1  5    .    ,  - ... ,      ,     -      ..
>  3 ..   -  ..         ..

----------


## RAMM

...  *Hyundai     :    4*  
  Hyundai "+" -    .
      Facebook.
"       .       :    ,       () ", -  . 
  , ,     1-          .
"     ,      .      ̳ ( ).     ,  . :     " "   , "" !", -  .
    Vakhtang Kipiani ,   Hyundai "+" -   4 .
""             ,  -   .     ,      ... ,    ,  4 ()    ", -  . 
  ,     11 .
 ,   Natalka Zubar,     Hyundai,     -.
"       .       .          ...     ", -  .
       :
"  -    .      . ³   15    .   .         .        ...      .    ,      .       1 .   ,    ". 
,   - ̳,   +  150  -   ,    .
  ,        ϳ    - 143  -  141     .
" ,       .      7        :  ³, , , , , , ,  , , ʳ, г, , ,  ", -   .
            "".
"ϳ          .       ", -   .
̳      "     ". 
 ,       Hyundai "+",     -  -.
8    Hyundai 165 - ,     .
6  ,      Hyundai 164          3  5 . ϳ  "" ,   " ",       ,     . 
 27    " "  Hyundai Rotem     " - "  " - ",   7  - " - ". 
             ,  , 2            ,      "". 
    2012    .  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/12/14/6979709/

----------


## LAEN

> Hyundai  "-"    [] 
>  Hyundai  -    
>      . 
>   Hyundai,         15:10       ,  "". 
>   ,   166-165  "+"  ,     . ,       7.24        12.37.           . 
>           .    -   Hyundai  "-"        .

  http://dp.vgorode.ua/news/150429

----------


## vladd

,   :  

> , ,    !

        ( -  ,     : , , ,    ).
   ,                     ).
    '   .      . 
ϳ ,   " ",    "",   "",        ,     45   8:00 .
ϳ ,   "  "  ""  "" .
ϳ   "--"  "",             ,        : "     "" !"
       (  ,    45 ). 
      ,    "  ó ܺ",    " "!
      .

----------

> .

    ...      "-"             .. 
 ----    http://vk.com/feed?z=video120447154_...e62bee56d6ea6f

----------


## RAMM

> ...      "-"

  ,      .  . , ,    ,  ,   ... .    -           .    ?     " "   .   

> "-"

          .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ---- http://vk.com/feed?z=video120447154_...e62bee56d6ea6f

   ,  - ! )))

----------


## vladd

().... ,     ....

----------


## wap-poltava

164  -, 169 -       http://old.uz.gov.ua/statistics_3/common/ShowPage2.php

----------


## LAEN

*vladd*, 
     :)  http://video.yandex.ua/users/poltava...81?ncrnd=2664#   http://piccy.info/view3/3859088/6641...5ba9f5f1b86ad/
    .   ,      ?

----------


## vladd

: " !"

----------


## LAEN



----------


## nickeler



----------


## Ch!p

,      ?
      ?

----------


## LAEN

*Ch!p*, . 
³    . 
      ,     , ,  ,   .
  ( )     .
""    1/4  . 
       .
  : http://blogs.korrespondent.net/journ...inskich/a87439

----------


## LAEN

?   

> Hyundai  -   40    ,   .           22:50,     12 .   , Hyundai    ,  40   .       ,      ,       .      ,     .      .        50 /.    .   ,         .

    : http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/hyundai-bez-s...lokomotiv.html 
UPD
    -   003   .

----------


## RAMM

...

----------


## Dima0011

.   5  .     .             30.    . 
 ,      25 ,        (  ),      
 ,     ...

----------


## LAEN

*Dima0011*,    25     ,        100.

----------

.   941   19.12.12. 
13.12.12.  12.13.    .-. 170 -( HRCS2 -005)    .. 2 ,   11 ,   ..(     6 )     -21   :
 170   .-.    0.13.    .-.  .-.  ..       .     .-.  .170          ,         .       ,  .170     21-         .
 .-.       .170           "-."
         "...  21- "".
     -21   ,  31    39 /. .   ,       -21  .
   -21  .-     .  .16.38,16.39 .
     .-..16.9 ,.14.2.1     170        .   .-.  
. 
    -  http://tengrinews.kz/kazakhstan_news...-korei-223507/

----------


## Lera

,   

> ,  2  -         * 20-* .      ,        .

   .   20 .     ,     4 ,      ...

----------


## Lera

*:   -   Hyundai*   

> Hyundai .
>       , -        .
>  ,          ,              ,       ,       ,        ,   .
>  Hyundai   ,         .  ,           .  ,   ,    ,       . ?     ,       ,   .
>  ,           Hyundai        .
>    Hyundai                 .

   
  ()

----------


## RAMM

> ()

       ? "-" .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ? "-" .

  -            . 
-    ? 
      (     ,  . - ), ""     ,    ...
-    ? 
-      ...

----------


## Enter

> :   -   Hyundai

       ,      ,      ,        . , ,  , ,    .   ,  "    ". 
    -   ?
    -     -    ?  - -.  http://v-n-zb.livejournal.com/5501086.html

----------


## RAMM

> -    ?
> -      ...

  ,     .  ""   .   "" ,             (      ).      ...   

> -     -    ?  - -.

  !   ) 
..             .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## vladd

.... ,    -60  -80.
  () ,  ()  ""  ....

----------


## wap-poltava

> .... ,    -60  -80.
>   () ,  ()  ""  ....

  -       ,     :
 -      ,  (  ), ,   ,  , , , . 
-      - "",       ,    ...

----------


## vladd

ѳ ' ....     .  ""  ...
 ""-       (  -    "").

----------


## wap-poltava

> .     (-10)       . , ,  ,   "".        (!!!)   .  ,  10      4.      (,   ,  )     .  -       (   ,  -     ,      - 10    ).    ,       - ( ,     ).      ,  ,    20-30   . ,    30-40.      . !!!   .    ,      ,     -   ,   !     ,   (  )      ( !)   (:      160 /,         ,   ,      140 /;  ""?  ) ,           "  ,   !".  ,     (, , , ,   )             .  - , ,    ,       !   ,            !!!
> .    -      (       -  ).  ,         ,    (   ,    ,        -3 ).   ,  ,   ,          -.  ..  -    ,           (  ),            -  ! -   ,    ,      . , , ,       -   "". -   , ,  ,    ...
> .  -.    (   ,  -   ...) ,      20 / ... , -,   .  -    ,  .     .    ,   .        -3.    ,      ,           . !!!
>  20 /.    .    .    3-5 .  300-600 . !!! 
> , .   .

  http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic516467.html

----------


## 23q

?    ...

----------


## RAMM



----------


## Lera

> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic516467.html

   

> -   "    ",       - +2  )     -10    )

----------


## erazer

?      -    ,    .             ,     -10  - ,     "".

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Enter

> ?      -    ,    .             ,     -10  - ,     "".

     .          , ,      / . 
, -   "    "       .   ,    ?

----------


## Lera

> ,     -10

  , ,  ... ,      .    " ".       ""      .   

> ,    ?

   ,  ,       .  /  . 
    .     ,   .         .      , .

----------

, ,    - ...

----------


## LAEN

!!!  http://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=-164...c6d29886b&hd=1

----------

- http://novosti.dn.ua/details/193001/

----------


## LAEN

**,   ,   - +++++

----------

...

----------


## LAEN

http://femen.org/news/id/190#post-content

----------


## RAMM

> 

      ?

----------


## Scald

.

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

   ,    ,

----------


## LAEN



----------

...
  

> ,          .
>            .        300   ,      ,         -  22     10.
>      2,3    35 .

----------


## RAMM

--!   ! ,    .   *  Hyundai:     * 
-    ,     Hyundai      .
     ' Forbes.ua,     Hyundai.
""     ,   .      " - ",   Siemens,  ,   30-35% .   ", -  .
³ ,     -2012.
"       .  Hyundai    .          ", -  .
³  ,  "     " .
"   ,  -              ,      ", -  .
" ,      .  ""    ", -  .  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/12/26/6980513/

----------


## wap-poltava

> - http://novosti.dn.ua/details/193001/

   - ,      "" -?
-       ?   

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...=bstcoDobyl4#!

  - LAEN,   ""   ?
-   ,   16-17        ...   

> --!   ! ,    .   *  Hyundai:     * 
> -    ,     Hyundai      .
>      ' Forbes.ua,     Hyundai.
> ""     ,   .      " - ",   Siemens,  ,   30-35% .   ", -  .
> ³ ,     -2012.
> "       .  Hyundai    .          ", -  .
> ³  ,  "     " .
> "   ,  -              ,      ", -  .
> " ,      .  ""    ", -  .  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/12/26/6980513/

  -     - ,   ?
-               , ...
-           19    ?(            ( , ))...

----------


## LAEN

> - LAEN,   ""   ?
> -   ,   16-17        ...

  ,  ,   . 
 -  -   -   :)

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,  ,   . 
>  -  -   -   :)

  -  13.15   .-   ,  13.25    .-

----------

> , ...

  *wap-poltava*,     ,    ",  ". 99%   (    )   .    "  ,   " ,  " " ,   ,      .

----------

,

----------

> - ,      "" -?
> -       ?

  ,      ,   ,, ..      .      ...   

> "   ,  -

      ,               .  
   -    - ,     ,    ,     - . 
      :       :   .  ,   50 /  ,       ,           .    -   ""          !

----------


## LAEN

> ...

    .

----------

> .

   ... 
  *
 /	 	 	 	 , $ .	 -  	 .  , /	  
1	 	 Velaro	 Siemens	 46.73	 1108	 350	 68.7
2	 	 AGV	 Alstom	 32.84	 650	 360	 65.0
3	 	 Icx	 Siemens	 36.00	 724	 250	 48.7
4	 	 Talg 250	 Talg	 22.73	 365	 250	 46.3
5	 	 Desiro	 Siemens	 13.55	 466	 160	 43.0
6	 	 Flirt	 Stadler	 7.48	 260	 160	 40.0
7	 	 Flirt	 Stadler	 7.50	 260	 160	 40.0
8	 	 HRCS2	 Hyundai Rotem	 30.00	 579	 250	 34.3
9	 	 Pendlino	 Alstom	 41.99	 402	 250	 32.7
10	 	 Pendlino	 Alstom	 43.33	 350	 220	 25.3
*   .           ,        1  100.        .          160 /
:

----------


## vladd

> -    ,     Hyundai      .

    ""    ?
     "ܺ"?
  " '"? 
ҳ    ,  .
  ,   "  ܺ".

----------


## murzilka

Hyundai     .   .   .    . ,    ,   . ,       . ,         .

----------


## Lera

"Hyundai"

----------


## LAEN

> "Hyundai"

  .

----------


## Lera

:  7   ,  9 .   ?

----------


## LAEN

*Lera*,             .   

> Hyundai     
> 25    Hyundai  "-"  22- ,      . 
>         11:00,  . 
> ³      .       . 
>  ,      ,   Hyundai    .   ""  . 
>    16 ,    Hyundai,  7     .

  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/12/27/6980577/ 
==================================================  ==================

----------


## Dima0011

> *Lera*,             .

       ,

----------


## LAEN

2.    ?   :)     
 ,

----------

!!!               ?

----------


## LAEN

**,   .      ,  -      . 
,     160 ,    .

----------

.  80-, 90   .  ..     60,70    -   .-125/,-100...

----------


## nickeler

" "   ?

----------


## LAEN

*nickeler*, )

----------


## nickeler

*LAEN*,       ,  .

----------


## RAMM

.  **  
 Hyundai  -    .
  5 ,            . Hyundai ( 154)          8.00.          7.14.
  ,   -     .   ,  Hyundai     ,    . 
         12.45.  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2012-12-31/1121.shtml

----------

http://censor.net.ua/news/229470/zlo...u_fotoreportaj

----------


## LAEN

,,  )  https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=iUrKV51En5M

----------

- http://avtopoligon.info/news/video-k...muzhchinu.html

----------


## 23q

- - .

----------


## wap-poltava



----------

- http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2013/01/11/6981319/

----------


## vladd

, :  

> ,          ,                     .
>        ,  , ,      -      .
>                ""   "  "

----------


## LAEN

:       
    ,  :         
 ,      ? 
      .          - ...

----------


## RAMM

, ,  .

----------


## LAEN

*RAMM*, -

----------


## RAMM

*LAEN*,   .     , , , ,    .   .

----------


## LAEN

*RAMM*,   -     

> .          - ...

----------


## RAMM

> -

      .

----------


## murzilka

,     -    -    ,         ,    ,   ,         . ,     !

----------


## LAEN

> Hyundai      100 000 
>       . 
>       ,         1   :      ,   ,          .          . 
> -     .            .  ,        , -    Hyundai   -  . ,           ,    , -  . 
>  :             ,          1. 
>      .           100 000 .   .     , ,  ,     -        .     4 .

  http://kp.ua/daily/230113/376531/

----------


## Merry Corpse

... .

----------


## Lindorie

> .           100 000 .   .

   _

----------


## RAMM

> ... .

  ... !    100000!

----------

http://reportazhyst.com/hyundayamy-e...tymut-vyazniv/

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -

      ? ))   

> .          .      :       .

  !    ? ! 
..   ,    -  
... , , . ,    .  

> *      .       .     ,    .

----------


## wap-poltava

> http://reportazhyst.com/hyundayamy-e...tymut-vyazniv/

   ,       (-)     16 ? 
-       ?

----------


## Lera

> _

       ?   ...          ,      ,     100 ,     .   ,            ..  "   "         .    .

----------

> ..  "   "         . .

           ...   

> 16 ?

  , . 4 ...

----------


## 23q

**,     ,      ,      .

----------


## RAMM

> ...          ,

  *Lera*,  ,     .

----------

*23q*, ...  http://www.epravda.com.ua/news/2013/01/25/358262/

----------


## nickeler

.            (    ,    )       - ,  ,    
   ))) 54%

----------


## Lera

> ...

     -   )      .      "",    ...   .   

> *Lera*,  ,     .

   RAMM,   -      ,          ,  +    .  

> ....    ,     ,      .

----------

> 

    " "    ""    ...

----------


## RAMM

> RAMM,  -      ,          ,  +    .

   *Lera*,      )  *   95%     *  
            ,  .
              95%   .
...
 ,               .
 ,               .  http://www.segodnya.ua/ukraine/Ukrai...cheloveka.html   

> -   )

    .       .

----------


## Lera

**:     

> Lera,      )

    ,   .      ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## wap-poltava

,          ?

----------

*wap-poltava*, -...  http://obkom.net.ua/articles/2013-01/25.1711.shtml

----------


## LAEN

,  -    . http://korrespondent.net/business/we...stanet-platnym http://focus.ua/tech/259088/ http://podrobnosti.ua/economy/2013/02/01/885410.html
    ...

----------



----------


## admin



----------


## Lera

Hyundai       
   156  - 5         .     - . http://podrobnosti.ua/accidents/2013/03/05/891869.html 
 , ...  +      **:           140   ,   Hyundai  160,            120    . 
       ,          ,     ,  ZN.UA. 
"   Hyundai   160 /,       ,    ?    345     ,      , ,     .  7           ", -  .
 ,     ,         -  ,                 ,       120 /,     . 
"       ,         "".        120 / ,            140 /,       Hyundai    160 /", -  .

----------


## wap-poltava

,         -  .       ""     4 .      91  --    82-037,    ,    4(   )     .

----------

,   ,    .
   . 
   ,    ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

     1.04!

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,   ,    .
>    . 
>    ,    ,    .

  -    ,         2       ,     (         ).

----------


## s27501

.....     ......   .

----------


## zmey

...    ,     .    .    ,          ,     ,      , ,   ...

----------


## 23q

*zmey*,     .

----------


## Dima0011

> ...    ,     .    .    ,          ,     ,      , ,   ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA_b6xTF-dw

     ?    ,    2010         10  ,              
     -  ,    ,         
           ?

----------


## 23q

> ?    ,    2010         10  ,

        ,   ??     ?     ?        - ,  .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ?    ,    2010         10  ,              
>      -  ,    ,         
>            ?

  -          ?
1-001   ,   1-002,  2014      (.     2  ),  .  
,        ,      150 (      60   , 15     ).
 ,      ,    .       2008-2009 ,     . 
 
    -2012.       ,   ...         (       ),    -  .    ,                ,            .       ,    ,         ,        c    ,            .
  :
    9      19  ( 720  ).
     572     30.5  .
       (   109  9 ,    ()  10                 . 
     ?  
        (           ,  )         ?
-              -. 
     2013?
      . 
      1-001, -002  2013 ,     2014     (      ).
    -   2013  200  ,  60   ,   ,  7  "" - ""

----------


## zmey

> ?

   ...  .       .

----------


## LAEN

> -  ,    ,

    .

----------


## Dima0011

> -          ?
> 1-001   ,   1-002,  2014      (.     2  ),  .

  !   !     ,   . 
  ,     :   -    ,         ?
        5  .          .

----------

-  ,             ,  "  "     ...
    (?)  ,       ...

----------


## Lera

> -    ,         ?

     "  "  - ? 
     ,     ,   " "          .   ""    Siemens     .     -   ,    -.

----------


## wap-poltava

> !   !     ,   . 
>   ,     :   -    ,         ?
>         5  .          .

  -        ,    ,   ( ).
   .
       ,     (          ).
     ,         1,         "",   "" ...
-  , (        4-  ),            ""?

----------


## vladd

> 4-  ),            ""?

   , , *"" , *   "".   ?
      " " ,      " ". 
    : ,    "  ",      ""  "ܺ ".
 ,      ,    "ܺ ".       . ,       " ",  .  
    "",     "  "?
 ܺ     -80   "".  ,      ,    .
   . 
 ܺ,  "ܺܺ"  ,  "  ",    :
"  ,  !"
" , ܺ  ܺ!" 
 :  "  ",   .
  .

----------

> 4-  )

   .

----------

*vladd*,     ,     ...   ,      ,     (   ),  ()    " "?      -,   ,   ,  ...
  ,  ...

----------

> .

   ,  ...      50 , ?    -  ...

----------


## vladd

> ,      ,     (   ),  ()    " "?

      :  

> ,  ...      50 , ?    -  ...

   ...  

> -,   ,   ,  ...

   ,  .
"",    .   ""  .    ( ),    "",    ,  . 
   ,     (  " "    20-25,      ).
      ,     ,    . 
        ,   .  . 
    .     ,  ,  /. 
 ""  ( /),   ,     . 
  "  ",         . 
   ,  "     ".    " "  .   

> ,  ...

      ?
  "ܺ", ! 
 ,  ,       ,    ,   .
    ,    "ܺ   ܺ ".
  "ܺ! 
    ""   ,  " ".     ?
 "  ",    . 
 ...." "   "-".

----------

> "",    .   ""

   1991.  .  -11- .  3-  .  ,  !!!

----------


## erazer

> 1991.  .  -11- .  3-  .  ,  !!!

      ?

----------

> ?

    , ,      .

----------


## erazer

> .

  ?  ?

----------


## vladd

"  ".
,    ,    , .

----------

> ?

   , ,,      ....

----------


## erazer

> , ,,      ....

     , ?...

----------

*erazer*,  -.

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,  -.

  ,    - ? "   ,     "?   -?

----------

-...

----------


## wap-poltava

.  ** 
      1- 001  1- 002     160   .     1.   ǻ     1   10 , -              ,  5  2013      . 
            .     ,   -    -   ,  ,            . 
 ,          1    ǻ    .                . 
   ,   , ,          .         ,     -    3  2010            .           . 
       . 
            2012  ,    ,          . 
   ǻ         ,        . 
 180                .      70 ,   5000   .     - ,  .         ,   . 
  001       60  ,   002   6 .    , ,         .       . 
       http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?option...id=105&lang=ru

----------


## wap-poltava

9       ,                .    8  ,       4000 ,       5280 ,      . 
  160 /.           200 /. 
     -,        .           ,            ,   2   . 
   ,        609 ,        .        , ..          ,      . 
      ,         ,       ,   .
        ,     ,     . 
      ,           .          ,          ,     .        ,           ,    . 
  ,         ,        ,            . 
             ,   ,        .               .           . 
             ,         ,        ,       .     - ,   ,          .           . 
 ,          .         ,        . 
    ,    ,   .      , ,    ,  ,     ,       . 
   .        ,   .                .           .

----------


## Lera

> .

    ?   

> ,    - ?

   ?

----------


## erazer

> ?

        ?

----------


## Lera

> ?

    -        -    )

----------


## RAMM

""  Hyundai

----------


## Lera

...    

> .       338      .      L0  507 /.           500 /            http://www.computerra.ru/70388/japan-maglev-500-kph/

   

> ""  Hyundai

   

> salmon 
>           ,     .       ))

  +500

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Enter

e-bilet.ua
   . 
"7.          ?
-                 .   ,       -  .  ** . , *         1,5   * " 
 ?

----------

,  -.         .          . 
 ,           -,          .

----------


## Enter

> 

   ,   " "   " " (  ,  - ), -   ,        .  
     ,        .
   -  : 
"      ** . ,        *  1,5   * " 
... 
         ,     (),            ,   1,5 ?
 ? 
   ,        ,    ?     ?

----------


## Rumata

.       . ͳ      ,      ,    .

----------


## 23q

> ,        ,    ?     ?

----------


## LAEN

> .       . ͳ      ,      ,    .

  .  :) 
===================================  
   ?   

> 12  2014       +     ,       .         Hyundai Rotem    . 
>         ,      +     ,      . 
>           . 
>         .

  http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/373139/  
        3    50 . :) http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1550/

----------


## Sky

> Hyundai Rotem    .

----------


## LAEN

> 

   ,  )     -   10 ,      ,    ,    ) 
ֳ    .      - ,       ,        )

----------


## Lera

""?

----------


## vladd

,  ""       ( ,  ).

----------


## Victorious

> *   Hyundai    300        " "
>   Hyundai Rotem,  " "   ,    .      "-".* 
> "   9  (Hyundai)    ,    6   ,       2-3 .    .     .  .  ,   , .   .     8 . 1 .     " , -    ʳ.
>   ,    ,  ,    .
> ",   .    300 .         .  " ", -  ʳ.
>  , 12       Hyundai.   ,       .      ,    .
> " 12  2014       +     ,       ", -   ".
> ,     15  2013   Hyundai   .
> .ua  ,     Hyundai        7 . .

  -      -   (12   ,    2   ) -   ,  -  ... 
,  . ,    ,  . ",  ".

----------


## LAEN

*Lera*,     ,  . 
,  -        .

----------


## RAMM

> -   10 ,      ,    ,    )

           :  *  -  * 
      Hyundai      .
    -   ,   . 
     - ,        ( )   .   ,       ,      ,       , -  -   ,   . 
  ,   ,    ,      .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2014-02-13/0925.shtml   

> ""?

  , ,     ,       ,     .  **  
         Hyundai      ,     .
   -        .
,      ,              3,      .    12-  13-         , -  .
     ,           . 
    .            , -    ,    Hyundai  . 
  ,      48  .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2014-02-13/1319.shtml

----------


## 23q

> ,      ,              3,      .    12-  13-         , -  .
>      , *          .* 
>     .            , -    ,    Hyundai  .

----------


## vladd

:
**! 
        ("  ").

----------


## LAEN

, ,      -   +,    -    ... !
     .

----------

> 9  (Hyundai)    ,

    !...

----------


## LAEN

> !...

      .      . 
  ,   ....      

> !
>  17.02.2014        ѲҲ+:
> - 162  -;
> - 163  -. 
>     !

  http://vk.com/dpuzshk?w=wall-40591342_732

----------


## Lera

> .. !
>      .

      )      " " ?

----------


## rasta-koy

, , ?
       - ?
   ,         ,    !

----------


## Lera

> !

  ** ,   .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,   .

     ,       !
   ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

  http://www.poltavaforum.com/zaliznic...tml#post323305

----------


## LAEN

15-16.02.14 

08:30 - 08:32
21:05 - 21:07   

> ,

     (  )
      ,     ,  ,   ,   2 .  ,      .

----------

""?       (/)?

----------



----------


## LAEN

155  -  (7  2 .)      (!)   .   
2 "" - 162  163  -    -    17.02.14.

----------

153 +2.25

----------


## LAEN

:  http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/373341/ 
..   2    ) 
 : http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/373461/ 
          (!).  -  80 . 
 :
 161    
  06:56
 164    
  18:08 
   80%

----------


## LAEN

,      ,     : http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/2620/

----------


## LAEN

> , 25 ,     Hyundai Rotem   -  --,    .

  http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/373928/

----------


## Lera

,     ?

----------


## vladd

,     ?

----------

,

----------


## LAEN

> ,     ?

  .  2,  10 (  8).   

> ,

      -

----------

,   ,    .

----------


## Pentax

> ,

  ,   .

----------

"" ,

----------

,    ,        .     :))))
 .              (    -   ,    .      ,           .    )

----------


## RAMM

> :))))
>  .

  ,  )

----------

.     .163.

----------


## LAEN

.      -

----------

> 

   .

----------


## RAMM

**  
            .
    Hyundai  ,  ,          5 .
         - ,           .   ,      , -  .
,  ,  ,     90%   ,        .
      ,        .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2014-03-18/1232.shtml

----------


## vladd

" "?

----------


## LAEN

(-1  -2)    ...

----------

)

----------

> )

   ()?

----------


## Brest

> .  2,  10 (  8).

           ,  -      ??
     ,     .   !!        ...

----------

> ()?

        2   )

----------

> 2   )

       ...

----------


## Pentax

> 2   )

   ))

----------


## LAEN

Hyundai     糿 -   http://ua.interfax.com.ua/news/general/197936.html

----------


## Enter

: 
 !
1.   ;
2. ,         ,  ,      ,     ;
3.         ;
4.             ;
5.    ,    ;
6.        ,           ;
7.            !
 !

----------

> !

   -     ....

----------


## Sky

> -     ...

----------


## Brest

> -     ....

   ,          ,  ,     ,     .         .   ,   -  .      .  -    ,    .       .  ** -    ,  -   .     .     .

----------


## LAEN

16:30  .   "151/152  - ".    
,  "   ,     .  "
 4,5 .

----------

*LAEN*,  ,       -1    . .,    12-10/12-13.

----------


## LAEN

**, !

----------

*LAEN*, !

----------


## LAEN

-  -  - .        .   . 
       ,   -  ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*LAEN*,  ,    )

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*, ...  
  ) 
 ?)

----------


## Brest

> *Merry Corpse*, ...  
>   ) 
>  ?)

    ?)))    !

----------

> -  -  - .        .   . 
>        ,   -  ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

50  -,     ,       ))  ,

----------

> 50  -,     ,       ))  ,

  .    ?        ? 
,     ,     .   - ,      "  ",    .

----------


## LAEN

> 

   -  57-70 .   

> ?

    8 .     

> ,     ,     .   - ,      "  ",    .

     ,  ,     . 
   : http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/3027/

----------



----------

> 8 .

  ,   ,

----------


## LAEN

> ,   ,

  ֳ ,     (   -  )  http://booking.uz.gov.ua/   )

----------

> http://booking.uz.gov.ua/   )

   ,

----------


## wap-poltava

-           177/178 -  (        6.00,     8.00,    10.00)            ...

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,      ...

----------

-- 711,712,713,714,

----------


## sasha_kor

> -           177/178 -  (        6.00,     8.00,    10.00)            ...

       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...    ,
  ...
  ,
  . 
,  ,
  ...
  ,
  ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ?

  -    -,     177/178 - "ii i",     70,   150,  ?

----------

http://atn.ua/obshchestvo/poezd-kryu...ya-passazhirov

----------


## Brest

> http://atn.ua/obshchestvo/poezd-kryu...ya-passazhirov

   , ,   .          ,  ,      .
:

----------


## LAEN

http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/384642/

----------


## andy

> http://uz.gov.ua/press_center/up_to_date_topic/384642/

     !

----------


## Enter

,       ,   . 
      . 
  ,   20 ,    ,        .   볿    . 
   .

----------

.    .

----------


## Enter

ͳ    -   ,        
 7     -      115/116   - 
        -  14  40 . ³        5  50 .       12  17 .     -   115/116     ,   ,       8  30 . 
,   115/116   -   .        7   19:05,   -    09:45 (    00:55,     07:22). 
      8   16:33      07:12   (    18:38,     01:05). 
   :        ,  .        ,  . 
    , ,   .

----------


## 23q

> .

  ?)

----------


## Karen

*23q*,   ,           .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ... . +   ..

----------


## 23q

*""       Skoda* 
 " "   1      1  2016           Skoda,      . 
         '     ,  "Ͳ". 
"     Skoda,       1  2015 ,  -  1  2016 .    ,    ,   ,      320      ", -  . 
  , ""       * -  -*  * -  -* . 
³  ,   ""      ,            - Alstom, Siemens  Bombardier           . 
 ,    ,    ,        . 
 , ""         ̳  . 
                 , ,   ,       . 
  ,     40-60   ,            150-200 .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        .     . 
       . 
   ,  , . -  Laen         ,         .

----------


## LAEN

> , ""        -  -    -  - .

  http://blog.poltava.to/laen/3027/

----------


## GrayFox

-      ..   .   50  80.      ,       .

----------


## Enter

.       ** 
      / .       (   120  350 ),        .     650 .   ,      -      100 .     ,    . 
           (  ).     -     .    .             (   350 ). 
          . 
     ,    .      .              .       3-4 .      ,   ,      .  ** 
  ,      .      ,    .    ,   "  "     (       -      - 156 ). 
       .  1  2016        350  ,       .   150  ,   .    16  ,           1   1  2016 .      ,      .        . 
     9   ,   .   -,       120  350 .       ,  , ,    .    -  120 /. 
       1 .     .  ** 
       ,    :   .        .    .  1         .         .          .         . ,  , . 
 ,        -   ,    .        ,     .         . ,     9%    ,      . 

         1  2016 .    .    ,      .     15%     5% -   .   2016           . 
        - 21      .  ,    ,   ,  .         .       2014   8 000 ,   - 24 000 .  :            ,       10%? 
             ,       .  ** 
 1        ,     : ,   .                15-18 .        40  60 .      2016      150-200  ( 40,  ). 
    .        -          ( 30    ),   .        ,   . 
  -   .             .      ,   .   ,         ,      1. 
    .           (    /      116).      volution,       ,     . 
 ,      Skoda,       1  2015 ,  -  1  2016 .    ,          320      .   
      -  -    -  - .

----------


## Enter

()  ** 
       .  -     .  -       15% (    ).     7      ( 3      ).     78  . 
     ,      .      ,     ,    (, 11,2%  )     .      2-2,5%.  ,     -  37  ,      .  ** 
    7,5        2   - .             -  .    ?             .        .           .          . 
             .   ,            .       ,      .                .              -  . 
  ,    7-8% ,     .  ** 
 2008       , ,  24 ,    ,     .        8 .   .   ,        .

----------

?   볿  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?   볿  ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7Z0l1gGroE

  ...     ,  ,   ...      ,     ,       .       3,14,          ...

----------

